# Question for nwcove



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've noticed in your signature a "1966 Gravely LI Walk behind with dog eater".

This has fascinated me for months now and I have to ask.

I'm sure there are others out there wondering the same thing which is why I'm not PMing you with the question.

Could you please educate those of who don't know exactly what that is - particularly, the "dog eater" component?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Ahh.....the dog eater!!! Its the snow blower attachment for the gravely, its referred to as a dog eater beacause of the lack of shrouding. ( not my gravely in pic, but identical “dog eater” mounted )


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you both!! 

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Depending on the model tractor and model blower, together weigh 500-700 lbs approx.
If you have a large enough property, they are great machines !


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

russkat said:


> Depending on the model tractor and model blower, together weigh 500-700 lbs approx.
> If you have a large enough property, they are great machines !


Ah, so the tractor is/was separate from the blower? There were other implements/components that you could switch out, I'm guessing, or no?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, tractor + implements

Some nice info here...
Gravely Tractors - StevenChalmers.com


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

If you're interested in Gravely's, our sister site has the best Gravely specific forum on the planet.
Gravely - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

For a Gravely enthusiast or a potential one, it's good that you're on the east coast.
Most of the Gravely dealers were in the east and midwest, so that's where you'll find most of them for sale.
Get out to Colorado and they can be difficult to find, especially implements.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

There are literally dozens of impliments built for gravely walk behinds. I have the dog eater, sickle bar mower, reel mower, cultivator, rotary plow, lawn aerator, lawn roller, dump trailer ,dual wheels, plow blade, and sulky. Still looking for the chainsaw attachment! 
( the terramite impliment is the ultimate for any gravely enthusiast.....but a rare item)


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

IMM it is a shame that troy built is now copping gravely with thier interchangeable front ends made out of cheap tin, 
those old graves are like the first cub cadets, good care they don't die


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Some Gravely attachments are not OSHA approved !!!

What could possibly go wrong... :hellno:


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I noticed that in your other video too. The various protection agencies we have would have a field day if it were 1965 again.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

and the terramite mounted an running.


----------

